# cheapest place



## skunked (Jun 4, 2001)

Anybody know the cheapest place to get boat parts/motors/trailer parts in the Norfolk area? Besides budget boats, been there.
Thanks


----------



## spider (Jun 16, 2003)

*If you can't find what you need*

Skunked if you end up getting " skunked " in the Norfolk area let me know & I'll check w/ a friend that ownes a shop outside Richmond for what you need.


----------

